# Using star points (hotel pts)



## Bill4728 (Dec 29, 2013)

My wife and I both have a lot of starpoints (starwood hotel pts) from our AMEX SPG cards. 

I have enough for 1.5 nights and so does she,  can we combine the pts to make a three night reservation without borrowing?


----------



## grgs (Dec 29, 2013)

You can transfer points between spousal accounts.  You can login to your SPG account and make the request online.  It may take a couple of days.  

Glorian


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks

We'll be getting a whole munch more pts in a few weeks and then will try and figure out how best to make those pts nights in Florence.


----------



## darius (Dec 29, 2013)

Bill, you can also call SPG and they will transfer the points right over the phone so you can finish a reservation on the same phone call.  I've done this several times and there is no cost to do so (apparently you can go back and forth between spouses without any issue or cost).

Hope this helps!


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 29, 2013)

Both accounts need to be at the same mailing address but I imagine they are 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 29, 2013)

You can get 5th night free by booking 4 nights at the same resort.  Unfortunately I haven't done that yet as I have using my SPG for single or two night stays.  I have also been using SPG points to book first/business class tickets but if you want to minimize use of points by getting saver rates, timing can be tricky.


----------

